# Need new bow string



## solo hunter (Sep 1, 2014)

So I am in Clinton twp and wonder if anyone can point me in a good direction to get my bow restrung and please no one say mjc, thanks for any help


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Drew streeter is on here. I think he lives out that way. I have heard that he does good work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## solo hunter (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks U of M drew was the first I contacted and he no longer does it.so still looking anybody thanks.


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

hey S H , I don't know if it is to far for you , but spot shooter archery in Holly make them , usually with a one day turnover, any color you want


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

So do you really dislike MJC that much?

I have been dealing with them for years and never had a problem. I'm not from that side of town so I don't know any other reputable shops over there.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## solo hunter (Sep 1, 2014)

Hey martian yes holly is to far but thanks for the reply.


Martian said:


> hey S H , I don't know if it is to far for you , but spot shooter archery in Holly make them , usually with a one day turnover, any color you want


----------



## solo hunter (Sep 1, 2014)

Yes I have tried to deal with them had them setup my 2014 bear and keep coming back for problems. then I would never see the same guy and they act as if I did something wrong. oh yea the best part is how one guy would down talk he's fellow employees, yea I could go on just would rather find a place that knows what their doing the first time with out all the head ach.


U of M Fan said:


> So do you really dislike MJC that much?
> 
> I have been dealing with them for years and never had a problem. I'm not from that side of town so I don't know any other reputable shops over there.
> 
> ...


----------



## kneedeep (May 30, 2008)

Matt Brown at Center Circle strings in Fenton is the one I would recommend the most. Also Twisted minds, I think he's in Lake Orion.


----------



## Pier Pressure (Dec 21, 2008)

I build strings and cables but I'm well north of you, east of Flint. I don't have an actual shop which means I don't have a huge selection of colors or materials but I can do the work much more reasonably. I ran a shop for several years in the 1990's which is when I learned and then taught string building.

The closer season gets, the busier the bow shops will get. You'll have to wait longer and the techs will have less time to spend working on your equipment. Whatever you decide, my advice would be to have it taken care of soon to avoid the September rush and to have enough time to get the new system settled in before season .


----------



## Henschel98 (Jan 24, 2015)

I also don't like Mjc to much


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Selfridge Sport and Tackle - M-59 and Jefferson. He is very reliable.
<----<<<


----------



## solo hunter (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the help I found this place in Shelby twp its called mor archery.i have to say very nice honest and very fast/great service.


----------



## laterilus (Mar 18, 2006)

kneedeep said:


> Matt Brown at Center Circle strings in Fenton is the one I would recommend the most. Also Twisted minds, I think he's in Lake Orion.


 Wouldn't happen to have any link of sorts to get ahold of him? Live in fenton and my serving is starting to go.


----------



## laterilus (Mar 18, 2006)

Disregard kneedeep, I found them.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

In case anyone else is still looking, I ordered my last string direct from America's Best Bowstrings on the recommendation from Darton. They will build to your specifications for any bow.
https://www.americasbestbowstrings.com/
<----<<<


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

You can order them online and just about any shop in the area should be able to install them. Some good ones are: 60X, Americas Best, VaporTrail. I believe 60X has pre-made full cable + string sets that ship same or next day for a very reasonable price ($55 I think). Not sure if your bow is one of the models though. I use VaporTrail and while pricey they are excellent strings. My next set will be from Catfish Customs here in MI - whom I discovered through Archery Talk forums. 

I have been going to MJC in Clinton Twp. for a couple of years. While I haven't had any bad experiences there the attitude at times definitely can be perceived as condescending towards customers. I'd like to believe it's not intentional, but that's just the way it feels at times. Again, never had any bad experiences but they certainly don't always make you feel welcome. 

If you're willing to drive a bit there is MOR Archery in Shelby and a new place that I like very much out in Richmond - Bowhunting Addiction. The owner Don is a super nice guy, although I do believe there is currently a lead time for any bow work right now as they are ramping up for bow season like everyone else.


----------



## Happy-Hooker (Jan 16, 2012)

I dont really care for mjc either, but the other day my kisser button's bottom clip fell off, and was just hanging on the string. The top clip was barely on plastic chewed up, and i wanted it replaced. Figured it was a simple fix for them to do, and get me back shooting. Walked in, gave him my bow, and told him i needed a new kisser installed. He asked what was wrong with the one i had! I just said again, it needs to be replaced. I dont mind buying things from time to time there, but i wouldn't have them work on anything. I live near mjc, and chose to drive to adams archery in Milan for a new string this year. Price was the best, of the places i called, and they did a good job.


----------



## Chevyguy28 (Dec 29, 2010)

Last string I bought was from podium plus for my 3D rig. Hunting bow has a Streeter custom archery string, both are great.


----------

